# Planning a move to Mexico



## Raditude (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello, my name is Clarence Miller, I'm 26, and I am currently living in the United States.

I am unhappy with my life. It's all just passed me by. I can't find love here, nor can I get ahead. And I really hate the climate.

I have a second car, and a few possessions I can sell, that'll get me some fast cash. I want to drive down to a coastal part of Mexico and live in my SUV like a nomad, until I can make more money to live in an apartment. I don't ever intend on returning to the United States.

How can I safely go about this, while staying below the radar? Would it be possible to get a passport, and temporary visa, but stay longer without anyone knowing?


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

[QUOTE="...How can I safely go about this, while staying below the radar? Would it be possible to get a passport, and temporary visa, but stay longer without anyone knowing?[/QUOTE]

I don't think you'll find much help with that here. Sorry.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

Raditude said:


> Hello, my name is Clarence Miller, I'm 26, and I am currently living in the United States.
> 
> I am unhappy with my life. It's all just passed me by. I can't find love here, nor can I get ahead. And I really hate the climate.
> 
> ...


C.M. i would not tell to NOT follow your plans, but i would ask you how long you have been considering your actions? 26 seems like a young age to give up on life. You may think you're not giving up, just changing things around, but your reasons, as given, are likely to remain even after you make that move.

Living in the back of your SUV is not likely to improve your success rate at anything.
I doubt it will improve your love life, and the climate will be even more extreme.
And it will drain your cash without replacing it.
At your age, you're more likely to find meaningful answers inside you than anywhere else. 
That doesn't mean they are easy to find, but if i were you i'd start the journey there.
Finding a way to appreciate what you DO have is a good way to start.
In fact living in your SUV may soon make you wish you could get back what you gave up.

But if you just want an adventure, good luck.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

You won't like to hear this, but 26 is a baby. A year younger than my youngest baby, to be exact.

Sometimes life sucks. And even when it does, you can choose not to believe that it's sucking. Or, when it's going well, you can choose to believe that it sucks: it's your choice.

Case in point: at your age, I was pregnant with my first child, had finally finished nursing school and bought my first car, a used VW Rabbit. Something as fancy as an SUV, new or used, wasn't even on the radar.

Moving to another country is fine. But planning a life of nomadism, breaking laws along the way, won't get you much in the way of happiness or relationships. It's an old platitude, but true, nevertheless. You get out of life, and you get out of relationships what you put into them.

You have to like before you are liked, and you have to love before you are loved. Try looking at how you interact with life and people, not to beat up on yourself, but ask if you would be attracted to someone who interacted as you do. 

If the answer is no, try one more approachable behavior a week till it becomes a habit. BEST of luck to you.


----------



## Raditude (Oct 28, 2012)

I've felt this way since I turned 18. It all went downhill from there. I haven't been truly happy since long before then. I've thought of heading to Mexico several times in the past. This might just be the opportunity.

A few years back, I lived in a van for 9 months. Living in the van was very liberating, and I miss it. The only reason I quit was because there was snow on the ground, and I had no money to relocate to a warmer climate.

I am a graphic designer, and am looking for a way to do my work online... with clients in the USA. If done correctly, this will allow me more than enough money to live comfortably.

As for finding love, well, I'm hoping a different culture would be what I need to find it. If not, well at least I went on an adventure. What's that old proverb... "The journey is the destination."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Raditude said:


> I've felt this way since I turned 18. It all went downhill from there. I haven't been truly happy since long before then. I've thought of heading to Mexico several times in the past. This might just be the opportunity.
> 
> A few years back, I lived in a van for 9 months. Living in the van was very liberating, and I miss it. The only reason I quit was because there was snow on the ground, and I had no money to relocate to a warmer climate.
> 
> ...


Relocating to another country has the best chance for success if you have some concrete reasons for wanting to live there. Wanting to leave behind your present unhappiness with yourself and life in general is not, in my opinion, that kind of reason. Before taking off in your SUV for points south, it would be useful to think of what it is about Mexico that is so attractive to you, other than the weather and the fact that it isn't where you are now.


----------



## Raditude (Oct 28, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Relocating to another country has the best chance for success if you have some concrete reasons for wanting to live there. Wanting to leave behind your present unhappiness with yourself and life in general is not, in my opinion, that kind of reason. Before taking off in your SUV for points south, it would be useful to think of what it is about Mexico that is so attractive to you, other than the weather and the fact that it isn't where you are now.


I have those reasons, but they are personal, and I don't wish to share them.

Not to be rude, but I didn't come here for emotional support. I'm mentally and emotionally ready to do this. I'm just looking for a way to do so. I'm looking for the bare minimum of hoops to jump through, and how to make the move as cheap as possible.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Are you aware that you must pay for a 180 day visitor permit to enter Mexico and also pay several hundred dollars deposit and another fee for the temporary importation of your SUV? Note that the temporary importation expires in 180 days, making your SUV subject to confiscation at the first traffic stop. Those are the cold, hard facts, without emotion, if you can't qualify financially for a residence visa to stay in Mexico for more than 180 days.


----------



## Raditude (Oct 28, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Are you aware that you must pay for a 180 day visitor permit to enter Mexico and also pay several hundred dollars deposit and another fee for the temporary importation of your SUV? Note that the temporary importation expires in 180 days, making your SUV subject to confiscation at the first traffic stop. Those are the cold, hard facts, without emotion, if you can't qualify financially for a residence visa to stay in Mexico for more than 180 days.


And that's what I'm looking for, thank you. I need more info like this.

So let's say I want to go legit and become a permanent resident, what are the costs and hoops I'd have to jump through. Would I need to do that before entering Mexico, or can I enter on a temporary visa and apply to stay longer?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Raditude said:


> I have those reasons, but they are personal, and I don't wish to share them.
> 
> Not to be rude, but I didn't come here for emotional support. I'm mentally and emotionally ready to do this. I'm just looking for a way to do so. I'm looking for the bare minimum of hoops to jump through, and how to make the move as cheap as possible.


When you begin your first post here with this: "I am unhappy with my life. It's all just passed me by. I can't find love here, nor can I get ahead. ", it's inevitable that some of us (most of whom are quite a bit older than you) would think that you were in need of emotional support. But now that we know that's not what you're looking for, I can assure you that you can find very practical advice here for what you need to do to live in Mexico legally.


----------



## Raditude (Oct 28, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> When you begin your first post here with this: "I am unhappy with my life. It's all just passed me by. I can't find love here, nor can I get ahead. ", it's inevitable that some of us (most of whom are quite a bit older than you) would think that you were in need of emotional support. But now that we know that's not what you're looking for, I can assure you that you can find very practical advice here for what you need to do to live in Mexico legally.


I appreciate that. I gave that info as an introduction, to provide a little background about myself and some of the reasoning for wanting to move... An attempt to build rapport. I guess I do see how that can be interpreted like you all have. Anyway, no hard feelings.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Raditude said:


> I appreciate that. I gave that info as an introduction, to provide a little background about myself and some of the reasoning for wanting to move... An attempt to build rapport. I guess I do see how that can be interpreted like you all have. Anyway, no hard feelings.


Of course, not!


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Clarence, that's exactly the kind of plan I came up with in the '70s when I was 26, only for Europe. I got a passport, sold my stuff, and just went (with a return ticket just in case). But now there are more controls and regulations worldwide. You can't just drive to most parts of Mexico and stay with your car without the appropriate immigration card and temporary vehicle import permit. Those give you up to 180 days, but then you have to leave (with the car) and re-enter on new documents. If you're caught staying beyond the allowed time, you can be deported, lose the bond you posted for the vehicle, or have it confiscated.

On the Baja California peninsula and I think in parts of Sonora, you don't need the car permit, but your license and registration have to be current, and immigration regulations still apply. To get immigration status for longer than 180 days without permission to work, you'd have to show income from other sources, I think about $1,300 /month. And so on. Not trying to discourage you, but you need to be aware that it's not just a case of rolling on in and playing things by ear. Stay tuned as well for info on the new immigration procedures that are supposed to go into effect in November. None of us really know yet what the details will be.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Raditude said:


> And that's what I'm looking for, thank you. I need more info like this.
> 
> So let's say I want to go legit and become a permanent resident, what are the costs and hoops I'd have to jump through. Would I need to do that before entering Mexico, or can I enter on a temporary visa and apply to stay longer?


I think Makaloco mostly answered this question but to amplify. You can enter on a tourist permit. It gives you 180 days in the country. You also need a permit for the vehicle and have to pay a hefty deposit which is returned when you take the vehicle out of the country. Don't lose the paper work. 

If you want to get a visa for a longer stay, the best approach is to come on a tourist permit, then apply for a visa. They are routinely granted if you qualify. To qualify, you need either: 1) a job and a letter from your employer, or 2) some form of income and 3 months of bank statements to prove it. There are other categories but those two are the most common. The fee for a visa is several hundred dollars per year. It requires yearly renewals. That may change but until it does or you qualify for a more permanent status, assume it will cost several hundred dollars a year to renew a visa. I don't know the fee for the tourist permit.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

The fee for the Tourist Permit is around $20 US. Depending on the year of your vehicle determines the deposit. The permit at the border for your vehicle was around $36 US at the border and about $20 US more if you get it online. Planning ahead is the right way to do this and by asking this means to be you just want to have all the info you can on all the different options before you decide. Good luck to you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

cscscs007 said:


> ------ Depending on the year of your vehicle determines the deposit.------.


True; the deposit varies between $200 and $400 USD, depending upon the age of the vehicle. If you overstay your tourist permit by one day, or fail to notify Aduana of a change or renewal of your immigration status, within 15 days, the deposit is forfeited and cannot be recovered. Keep the same major credit card active for this purpose, or have US cash in hand at the border.
For banking, insurance, credit cards, ets., it is helpful to keep a valid US address. A mail forwarding service can serve that purpose and will cost a few hundred dollars, or more, per year.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Also do not forget to have Mexico auto inssurance. US auto policies usually aren't valid. If you have an accident they handle it differently than the US. No insurance means a trip to jail of which I hear the accomodations are nothing as nice as in the US.


----------



## mexicogeoff (Oct 27, 2012)

*Are you sure*



Raditude said:


> Hello, my name is Clarence Miller, I'm 26, and I am currently living in the United States.
> 
> I am unhappy with my life. It's all just passed me by. I can't find love here, nor can I get ahead. And I really hate the climate.
> 
> ...


I think you should go visit before you make any decision like this but don't get me wrong ; Mexico is a WONDERFUL place but it's not the U.S .


----------



## mexicogeoff (Oct 27, 2012)

I think you must prove to Mexico you have a monthly income of a least 1000 dollars , show your current passport ; the cost is around 300-500 to a legitmate business in Mexico that offers this service .


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mexicogeoff said:


> I think you must prove to Mexico you have a monthly income of a least 1000 dollars , show your current passport ; the cost is around 300-500 to a legitmate business in Mexico that offers this service .


This information is misleading. I believe the minimum income is actually stated as 250 (No-inmigrante) or 400 (Inmigrante) times the minimum daily wage in Mexico City, currently $62.33 pesos/day. That converts to about $1200 or $1900 USD/month.

If by "legitimate business" you mean Migración (Instituto Nacional de Migración), then you are about right. But your statement should not be read to imply that any private company can give you a visa. There are private individuals who will help you get a visa for an additional cost above the fee charged buy Migración. The process is pretty simple but some people, particularly those with limited Spanish prefer to have help.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Visit our friend Rolly Brook's website which has archived some very helpful information regarding moving to Mexico: http://www.rollybrook.com/Page Directory.htm#Useful


----------



## radmichelle (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey there, I'm totally down for your movement, my husband and i are headed down to puerto vallarta after the holidays to see how a change of pace awards us, life in the states was fine for us, great jobs and we had each other, and even with those things fulfilled whereas your still searching i can agree that just getting out of what america has become is fulfilling enough of a dream because if you let the world in, there is so much it has to reveal to you, where you headed to


----------



## kino (Sep 13, 2011)

Depending on which coast you are thinking about, you could get a taste of Mexico without a Visa or Tourist permit by going to Puerto Penasco aka Rocky Point in Sonora. It is in a free zone where you just need a Passport and Mexican car insurance. It is only about 60 Mi. across the border. Then if you decide to go deeper into Mexico just run back to the border and get the Tourists permit. If you stay in Sonora down to Guaymas you do not need a car permit.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Most of us might not consider that a 'taste of Mexico'; at least, not a complete taste. It is still 'California and Cowboy country.


----------



## Voyageur (May 5, 2011)

Clarence, I think you should go and have an adventure! It could be life-changing. But there is a process you will need to follow if you want it to be a good life change...

1) You'll need a temporary vehicle permit. You can apply for this online. It is quite straightforward: you fill out some forms and email a scan of your driver's license, registration, title and US insurance (I think). You will pay for this by credit card, and it will cost a few to several hundred dollars depending on the year of your vehicle. Only a small part of that is the actual fee; the rest is a deposit to ensure that you will not be leaving the vehicle in MX. The physical permit will be sent to your home via courier, e.g. DHL. At the border, right before you return to the US, you will turn in your permit and your deposit will be credited to you card. Easy!

2) You will need to get car insurance specifically for Mexico. Specialty Insurance Online worked well for me. No idea what this will cost you; I don't know your driving record. 

3) You'll need a passport and visa. The 180-day tourist visa is easy to get. A longer visa requires proof of a good income, as others have stated. It is unlikely that you will be able to just go to Mexico and "never return to the USA." Don't think for even one second about staying illegally!!

4) It will be OK to spend a night or two on the road in your SUV. I slept in my van 2 nights last year at truck stops on Mexican toll roads. Modern, nice, clean, and I felt perfectly safe. But I don't recommend a prolonged stay in your SUV, especially if you are looking for love. Not a very romantic situation! Also, in the coastal areas you say you want to go to, it is going to get VERY hot in your SUV, even at night, even in winter, You can't open the windows because mosquitoes and "sand flies" will eat you up. Trust me on this one.

5) It might be a good idea to establish an online business for your graphic design work in the USA before you make a permanent move to Mexico. How are you going to run a business from your SUV, or even a cheap rental apt.? You can't sit at wi-fi hotspots to build a serious career! You are not a baby, but you are young. You have to find a way to provide for your financial needs for the next 50 years, at least. And if you really want love, you have to have something stable to offer. There are women who will take up with an unemployed nomad, but they are thin on the ground, and get scarcer the older you get. And they might not fit your ideal, either...

Good luck to you!

Mary


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Raditude said:


> And that's what I'm looking for, thank you. I need more info like this.
> 
> So let's say I want to go legit and become a permanent resident, what are the costs and hoops I'd have to jump through. Would I need to do that before entering Mexico, or can I enter on a temporary visa and apply to stay longer?


Hello raditude.....email me and we can talk [email protected]


----------



## latebloomer078 (May 13, 2012)

*Hi al,India, please help*

I am from India, and in a similar situation like this girl is, I am 34 yrs old I am looking to run away form this country and live in a foreign land, how is Mexico, economy, jobs, social life, cost of living etc


please help



Raditude said:


> Hello, my name is Clarence Miller, I'm 26, and I am currently living in the United States.
> 
> I am unhappy with my life. It's all just passed me by. I can't find love here, nor can I get ahead. And I really hate the climate.
> 
> ...


----------

